# Hallelujah|leonard cohen| piano|buchris



## eladbu (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello, this is me playing Hallelujah by leonard cohen.. (The quality of the video isnt so good and im sorry about that)




Pls like and subscribe if you want more.


----------

